# Such a Boy



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

I'm at my computer with noise-cancelling headphones on trying to write a paper :smash: (and reading HF :nono. Well I turn around and Vino has flipped the carpet over and Canela is just watching him.... he is such a boy but oh, so cute!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Noise canceling headphones? Are you crazy?  That's all he did? He looks so proud of himself. We now have a saying in our house since Mae has earned 10 or 15 seconds of uncaged freedom and if it's quiet that means trouble. She got hold of one of my yarn wrappers today and shredded it quicker then a paper shredder. Timmy seems to have been the least troublesome puppy ever, honestly he never got into anything, but that's because he was probably afraid of it.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Too Funny. The noise-cancelling headphones is just my way of trying to focus on my paper; its part of my "get focus" ritual. Vino and Canela were being quiet. While the other two were downstairs with DH. I took a break from my paper and turn around and he was being a little goofy-ball, so i had to snap a pix.


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

BFrancs said:


> I'm at my computer with noise-cancelling headphones on trying to write a paper :smash: (and reading HF :nono. Well I turn around and Vino has flipped the carpet over and Canela is just watching him.... he is such a boy but oh, so cute!


Too cute! How could you ever be upset with that face? 

Oh my gosh, he's so beautiful! I hope Lulah looks like him when she gets older!!!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

I have no doubt Lulah will - Jack has some strong genes. Did you go see her yet? Any new pictures?


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

What a cutie. Brody likes to flip corners of carpets up too, but that's pretty much all he does...he doesn't wreck them...he just likes to paw at them until they flip over.


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Cute, cute, cute! 

Ludo is a carpet flipper, too. The other day he walked up to me with the rug pad tape in his mouth. Sigh.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

yea, that is definitely him - :wave: the latest member of the Carpet Flipper Club.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

he is adorable!! And funny!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Thx Linda. 

Now my girls are such Ladies, both, Roxxy and Canela will wait patiently until I'm done at the computer. They will just sit to the side of me and just stare at me wigging their tails cute but kind of creepy sometimes she surprise me b/c not expecting to be staring :fear:. here is pix of Rox I tried to get Canela but she ran off - camera shy, I guess.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Here is the hubby sleeping with the girls while I work on my paper – he would KILL me!!! If he knew I posted this. LOL 

Poor Rox - she a foot pillow...LOL


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Roxxy is such a beauty. Love that breed.


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

BFrancs said:


> I have no doubt Lulah will - Jack has some strong genes. Did you go see her yet? Any new pictures?


I was supposed to go see her this past weekend, but my son ended up coming down with a sudden fever.  Disappointing, but we pick her up in less than 3 weeks, so we can wait.

I posted a new picture of her in my original thread!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

cathryn said:


> I was supposed to go see her this past weekend, but my son ended up coming down with a sudden fever.  Disappointing, but we pick her up in less than 3 weeks, so we can wait.
> 
> I posted a new picture of her in my original thread!


Sorry, I didn't see this post until after I asked you if went to see Lulah on another thread.


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

Who snores the loudest? LOL


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

LMAO funny enough little cannoli is the loudest of all of us... She's ittle but she got some lungs on her.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Love the photo of the husband on the floor with the dogs! Where do you find a man like that!!! I need to get me one of those!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

He is a good man but he has his moments lol

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

*Puppy Vino*

Vino's Havanese tendencies were out today. He had a blast with toliet paper today. He somehow manage to sneak into one of the bathrooms (twice) today. The one under the bed was in the morning - i had a fun time trying to reach for every little pieces of paper. In the 2nd picture you can see him in the background chewing one and the 3rd picture he is low-crawling to me with a piece in his mouth. He has no shame. LOL He comes out from under the bed looks at me with his puppy sad eyes saying 'i didn't do nothing wrong" and drops it and runs away like bat out of hell to go do something else 'bad'.:biggrin1: The 2nd time was in the afternoon, I was in the kitchen & happen to look out and he was at it again - mischievous little guy. he is always up to something - keeps on our toes. Roxxy is 3yo and she is just as playful as she was as a puppy. I hope he never loses his puppy-ways.


----------

